# oil filter - how much torque?



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Hi folks.

When securing the cap that holds the oil filter, how much torque should be used?

Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

its a plastic cover, obviously not that much past hand tight. Make sure to check for any leaks.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

The torque spec is on the plastic cap. I think 18 Nm


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On the 1.4L, 25 NM, but if you are old fashion like me, prefer to use 18.5 ft-lbs. Furthermore, being old fashion, prefer to use an old fashion analog torque wrench. With these knew ones, hear a loud crack noise once that torque value is reached. Don't know if that is the wrench making that noise or that plastic cap is cracking.

Keep on making the same old comment to my wife, new is not necessarily better. 

Two examples of this quickly come to mind, replacing that old super reliable double flare with this new bubble flare on brake lines. Not only half the meat with that stupid bubble flare, but if that bubble is not absolute perfect will get fluid leaks. Only advantage of the bubble is to the stock holders, only requires one operation instead of two for the double flare.

Another are these stupid quick couplers for R-134a service ports. A large neoprene disk is used and if it doesn't seat perfectly, will leak out refrigerant. Then you have to replace the entire line compared to the good old reliable Scharder Valve. Again, done for the stockholders to save a couple of seconds in attaching the hoses. But screw the consumers with this garbage.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

If you do not have a torque wrench, before removing it you can use a marker pen to draw a line from the cap, onto the cylinder that houses the filter to mark its original position. Blue, red and especially white color should show on the black.

When screwing it back on, when it starts to get tight match up the lines made by the marker.

I use this trick for anything needing a specific torque at or above 18 foot pounds (24nm).


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

3/4 turn to 1 turn once the rubber touches. I usually use the label as a guide when I'm under there. It's not a race car, don't over think it. 
I use these and have never had a problem. They grab without damaging the case and are easy to fit in a variety of spaces


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

ralph1981 said:


> If you do not have a torque wrench, before removing it you can use a marker pen to draw a line from the cap, onto the cylinder that houses the filter to mark its original position. Blue, red and especially white color should show on the black.
> 
> When screwing it back on, when it starts to get tight match up the lines made by the marker.
> 
> I use this trick for anything needing a specific torque at or above 18 foot pounds (24nm).


Someone had done that to ours, previous owner or whoever was changing the oil. We used that mark today, since the dealership OVER TORQUED IT.


----------

